# AIRPODS 100% disparu



## Openminded75011 (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

Un avis de vos oeils experts sont les bienvenus. Car je crois que même Apple ne sait trop quoi me répondre.

J’ai acheté des AirPods en mai 2019 (encore sous garantie constructeur donc). J’ai égare ces derniers une fois, je les ai retrouvé sans problème Une autre fois, la dernière localisation.

Je les ai égarés et naturellement, le même processus. (Localiser, ICloud etc).
Et la stupeur ! Invisible, ils n’apparaissent pas du tout dans mes appareils.
Donc impossible de les faire sonner, ni même afficher la dernière localisation ?!

Quelqu’un connaît il un moyen de localiser autrement ? 
Si non, je les ai perdu de mon fait, mais le produit étant défectueux et encore sous garantie...

Que me conseillez vous ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## RubenF (25 Mars 2020)

Regarde sur iCloud.com mais sinon c’est mort..


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2020)

Pourquoi défectueux ?


----------

